# Luoghi comuni da sfatare sullla vita da amanti e sul tradimento



## aristocat (17 Settembre 2011)

Comincio io :sonar:
1) Il rapporto tra amanti è sempre felice, sempre allegro, mai un litigio o nervosismi nella coppia


----------



## contepinceton (18 Settembre 2011)

aristocat ha detto:


> Comincio io :sonar:
> 1) Il rapporto tra amanti è sempre felice, sempre allegro, mai un litigio o nervosismi nella coppia


Ma figuriamoci...
Esempio di quando cominciano i dissidi...
Lui dice, dai ho tempo troviamoci.
Lei, mi spiace non posso.
Lui insiste, lei si incazza.

Lui chiede A
Lei non posso dartelo...
Mettiamo che sia che so...una notte assieme...

Se una donna sceglie di essere l'amante di un uomo, avrà vantaggi e svantaggi.
Come in ogni condizione.


----------



## Nordica (18 Settembre 2011)

Secondo me il problema arriva quando uno dei due comincia volere di piu!

Se no e come un inizio di una passione, perfetto! E sempre cosi i primi tempi!

Poi e mica detto che un amante sia perfetto. Penso che dia piu l'attrazione platonica che fa impazzire, tante volte il 'fatto' rovina solo 
tutto!


----------



## Daniele (18 Settembre 2011)

Chen gli amanti sono tutti perfetti a letto...io sono convinto che ogni amante sia un omosessuale represso!!!


----------



## Nordica (18 Settembre 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Chen gli amanti sono tutti perfetti a letto...io sono convinto che ogni amante sia un omosessuale represso!!!


Spiegati meglio?

Per favore...


----------



## Daniele (18 Settembre 2011)

he gli amanti in verità sono per lo più chiaviche ne meglio e ne peggio del partner, ma è la sensazione di ribellione e di fare le cose di nascosto che rende la cosa unica per alcune persone. Come dico, per me i traditori nascondono una vena omosessuale latente, perchè reputo idiota questa come ribellione, la reputo davvero una coglionata.


----------



## aristocat (18 Settembre 2011)

Daniele, ti prego....:condom::condom::condom:


----------



## Simy (18 Settembre 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> he gli amanti in verità sono per lo più chiaviche ne meglio e ne peggio del partner, ma è la sensazione di ribellione e di fare le cose di nascosto che rende la cosa unica per alcune persone. Come dico, per me i traditori nascondono una vena omosessuale latente, perchè reputo idiota questa come ribellione, la reputo davvero una coglionata.


 Daniele.......secondo me stai esagerando....


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (18 Settembre 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> he gli amanti in verità sono per lo più chiaviche ne meglio e ne peggio del partner, ma è la sensazione di ribellione e di fare le cose di nascosto che rende la cosa unica per alcune persone. Come dico, per me i traditori nascondono una vena omosessuale latente, perchè reputo idiota questa come ribellione, la reputo davvero una coglionata.



Tu sei completamente fuori di testa

hai bisogno di serio aiuto, te l'ho detto tante volte, ma questa volta davvero stai oltrepassando i limiti


----------



## Nordica (18 Settembre 2011)

Con questo cavolo di bisogno di fare la ribellione?

Penso che se due persone stanno insieme, cosa altro possono volere! Ovviamente e divertente l'avventura ma per dire la mia questi amanti spesso sono delle chiaviche a letto! Chi non ti conosce meglio del tuo partner!

La cosa pazza di mio marito e che a lui non gli frega proprio nulla se sono soddisfatta o no!


----------



## lunaiena (18 Settembre 2011)

* L'amante deve durare poco se no si entra in un rapporto di abitudine.....
con un secondo marito che comincia ad avere ogni tipo di  pretese....


----------



## Chiara Matraini (18 Settembre 2011)

lunapiena ha detto:


> * L'amante deve durare poco se no si entra in un rapporto di abitudine.....
> con un secondo marito che comincia ad avere ogni tipo di  pretese....


Questo non è un luogo comune da sfatare, questa è pura verità


----------



## Chiara Matraini (18 Settembre 2011)

Un luogo comune importantissimo da sfatare è che l'amante ti dia quello che non hai nel rapporto ufficiale.


----------



## Nausicaa (18 Settembre 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Un luogo comune importantissimo da sfatare è che l'amante ti dia quello che non hai nel rapporto ufficiale.


Why?
Qualche volta è falso, qualche volta è vero.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (18 Settembre 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Why?
> Qualche volta è falso, qualche volta è vero.


Sì, però ho notato che viene spesso presa come motivazione di default, indifferentemente da traditi e traditori


----------



## lunaiena (18 Settembre 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Questo non è un luogo comune da sfatare, questa è pura verità


si hai ragione ..
Forse
Ho interpretato male la prima .. Che per me e verità


----------



## aristocat (18 Settembre 2011)

lunapiena ha detto:


> * L'amante deve durare poco se no si entra in un rapporto di abitudine.....
> con un secondo marito che comincia ad avere ogni tipo di  pretese....


 Brava, Luna. Anche secondo me può essere un cliché.
Del resto, ci sono storie extra che durano anni anni e anni....


----------



## contepinceton (19 Settembre 2011)

aristocat ha detto:


> Brava, Luna. Anche secondo me può essere un cliché.
> Del resto, ci sono storie extra che durano anni anni e anni....


Ma quelle sono storie d'amore.
Ma vedi che lunapiena è espressione della filosofia di Lothar?
E lo vedi là saltellare qui e là che scorla la testa e mi dice...Ma sai Conte, a me dispiace eh per loro? Si rovinano la vita...ma come si fa?


----------



## sienne (19 Settembre 2011)

Ciao,

Un luogo comune sul tradimento … non sull’amante …

L’uomo tradisce perché è cacciatore … per indole …
La donna tradisce per amore …

Sienne


----------



## contepinceton (19 Settembre 2011)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> Un luogo comune sul tradimento … non sull’amante …
> 
> ...


Vero!
ma dai che la donna tradisca per amore...insomma...
fa un po' come dire...rosa no?
ma donna...
La troiaggine è dono degli dei.
Chi siamo noi per contrastare il loro volere?


----------



## Nausicaa (19 Settembre 2011)

Luogo comune:

La cosa bella del tradimento è l'eccitazione del proibito, l'adrenalina che viene dalla paura di essere scoperti.


----------



## contepinceton (19 Settembre 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Luogo comune:
> 
> La cosa bella del tradimento è l'eccitazione del proibito, l'adrenalina che viene dalla paura di essere scoperti.


Uffi...lo doveva scrivere Lothar questo...uffi...gli hai rubato la parte...
E poi si dice andrenalina...eh?


----------



## Nordica (19 Settembre 2011)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> Un luogo comune sul tradimento … non sull’amante …
> 
> ...



ma per me e vero, ho sempre lasciato quando ho tradito! quasi................

almeno dico, che se ho tradito era perché era finita ormai!


----------



## Simy (19 Settembre 2011)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> Un luogo comune sul tradimento … non sull’amante …
> 
> ...



Io non sono d'accordo....


----------



## Nausicaa (19 Settembre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> Io non sono d'accordo....


e infatti stiamo sfatando luoghi comuni


----------



## Simy (19 Settembre 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> e infatti stiamo sfatando luoghi comuni


ops sorry...ho quotato il post sbagliato...volevo rispondere a nordica! 
l'età avanza.....


----------



## Nordica (19 Settembre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> ops sorry...ho quotato il post sbagliato...volevo rispondere a nordica!
> l'età avanza.....


su che cosa non sei d'accordo?


----------



## Nordica (19 Settembre 2011)

io se amo non tradisco! 

vorresti dire che posso sempre imparare?


----------



## Simy (19 Settembre 2011)

Nordica ha detto:


> io se amo non tradisco!
> 
> vorresti dire che posso sempre imparare?


guarda io non ho mai tradito...però mi sono resa conto che a volte sono stata tentata di cedere ai corteggiamenti di un altro uomo quando ancora convivevo con il mio ex. Poi alla fine ho sempre fatto un passo indietro...ma se avessi ceduto non l'avrei fatto certo per amore.

va detto che i tentennamenti li ho avuti sempre nei momenti di crisi....però non credo che le donne tradiscano solo se "amano" l'amante...

ps. si si può sempre imparare!


----------



## kay76 (20 Settembre 2011)

l'uomo tradisce perchè l'amante gli fa delle cosette a letto che la moglie non fa.........

questa me l'ha detta mia suocera per giustificare il suo figliolo.

ma credo che sia una banalità che pensa ormai solo lei che è rimasta ferma al 1950


----------



## Simy (20 Settembre 2011)

kay76 ha detto:


> l'uomo tradisce perchè l'amante gli fa delle cosette a letto che la moglie non fa.........
> 
> questa me l'ha detta mia suocera per giustificare il suo figliolo.
> 
> ma credo che sia una banalità che pensa ormai solo lei che è rimasta ferma al 1950


anche mi nonna lo dice!


----------



## Eliade (20 Settembre 2011)

kay76 ha detto:


> l'uomo tradisce perchè l'amante gli fa delle cosette a letto che la moglie non fa.........
> 
> questa me l'ha detta mia suocera per giustificare il suo figliolo.
> 
> ma credo che sia una banalità che pensa ormai solo lei che è rimasta ferma al 1950


 meglio che mi sto zitta va...


----------



## kay76 (20 Settembre 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> meglio che mi sto zitta va...


Eh ma ne ho una serie infinita.............

 "è colpa di quella bagascia che l'ha plagiato, sai sono di quelle donnacce che vanno in giro a distruggere le famiglie,
   mio figlio tanto è bravo"


----------



## Eliade (20 Settembre 2011)

kay76 ha detto:


> Eh ma ne ho una serie infinita.............
> 
> "è colpa di quella bagascia che l'ha plagiato, sai sono di quelle donnacce che vanno in giro a distruggere le famiglie,
> mio figlio tanto è bravo"


I figli so' piezz'e core ....ma va va...


----------



## Nordica (20 Settembre 2011)

io dovevo fare l'amante!

penso che questo e stato il mio errore fatale!


----------



## contepinceton (21 Settembre 2011)

kay76 ha detto:


> l'uomo tradisce perchè l'amante gli fa delle cosette a letto che la moglie non fa.........
> 
> questa me l'ha detta mia suocera per giustificare il suo figliolo.
> 
> ma credo che sia una banalità che pensa ormai solo lei che è rimasta ferma al 1950


Invece ti ha detto una verità spicciola.
COme mai il mio 3d perchè si tradisce...è quello che ha avuto più visite tra tutti quelli aperti in questo forum?
Perchè terra terra...spiega che molti di noi, appunto, cercano in un'altra persona, le cose che il partner non sa o non può dare.
Piuttosto ai tempi di mio nonno, che fu un gran puttaniere, l'idea era questa:
A) Non permettere alla dona, la posizione con lei sopra, sennò poi ti comanda.
B) Fa presto e veloce con la dona, che se dopo si gode troppo, diventa putana.
C) Pompini, culo, porcate a nastro, si fanno con le donnine del casin: è il loro mestiere, dar piacere.

Tradire? Ok limoniamo con le lingue.
Mia moglie mi ha sempre negato il bacio profondo.
Ho un'amica con cui non abbiamo mai fatto sesso...
Cosa facciamo?
Una pizza ogni sei mesi...
Poi andiamo in un certo ponte a vicenza...e passiamo la serata a limonare come due adolescenti.

Ohi, perchè devo vivere senza limonare?


----------



## contepinceton (21 Settembre 2011)

kay76 ha detto:


> Eh ma ne ho una serie infinita.............
> 
> "è colpa di quella bagascia che l'ha plagiato, sai sono di quelle donnacce che vanno in giro a distruggere le famiglie,
> mio figlio tanto è bravo"


Ma esistono sai le sfasciafamiglie?
Mai capito il giochino?
A) Si incapricciano di un uomo.
B) Fanno le malore per strapparlo alla moglie.
C) Ottenuto il loro scopo, scaricano il tipo: appunto ottenuto quello che volevano.

Tre incontri ho avuto nella mia vita con donne del genere.
In quei tre casi, mi sono defilato, e ho usato mia moglie contro di loro.
Cara, c'è sta pazza che mi vuole portare a letto...ci pensi tu, prima che accada?
Se io dico a mia moglie, va da quella stronza e dille che mi stia distante...lei lo fa.


----------



## lothar57 (21 Settembre 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Luogo comune:
> 
> La cosa bella del tradimento è l'eccitazione del proibito, l'adrenalina che viene dalla paura di essere scoperti.


E'la realta'altro che luogo comune,aggiungi il piacere di baciare un'altra bocca,sentire un'altro corpo.
Esiste altro????No,e'tutto li'.Punto


----------



## contepinceton (21 Settembre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> E'la realta'altro che luogo comune,aggiungi il piacere di baciare un'altra bocca,sentire un'altro corpo.
> Esiste altro????No,e'tutto li'.Punto


AHAHAHAHAAH...hai visto ieri al parcheggio...quando è arrivata quella tizia che ha parcheggiato e io e te ci siamo guardati?
Lì ho sentito che provavamo le stesse cose verso quella lì...
Se solo avesse capito al volo che diavolacci c'erano lì...
Ma è la mia sfiga eh?
Ogni volta che capita l'occasione ghiotta...ho chi mi bastona le reni...


----------



## lothar57 (21 Settembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> AHAHAHAHAAH...hai visto ieri al parcheggio...quando è arrivata quella tizia che ha parcheggiato e io e te ci siamo guardati?
> Lì ho sentito che provavamo le stesse cose verso quella lì...
> Se solo avesse capito al volo che diavolacci c'erano lì...
> Ma è la mia sfiga eh?
> Ogni volta che capita l'occasione ghiotta...ho chi mi bastona le reni...


Gia'che vado di fretta...il sito non funziona bene....invornito se tu viaggi...ammaestrato....mica e'colpa mia,quella era stra gnocca,ma troppo bella e giovane per noi.
Senza essere venuto a MN....mangiato meglio vero??commenti positivi spero


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (21 Settembre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> *E'la realta'*altro che luogo comune,aggiungi il piacere di baciare un'altra bocca,sentire un'altro corpo.
> Esiste altro????No,e'tutto li'.Punto



aspetta di venir beccato davvero e vedrai che effetto ti fa la tua bella adrenalina


----------



## Eleanor (21 Settembre 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> he gli amanti in verità sono per lo più chiaviche ne meglio e ne peggio del partner, ma è la sensazione di ribellione e di fare le cose di nascosto che rende la cosa unica per alcune persone. Come dico, per me i traditori nascondono una vena omosessuale latente, perchè reputo idiota questa come ribellione, la reputo davvero una coglionata.



A volte si tradisce perchè si incontra una persona per cui pensi che ne valga la pena.
A volte.


----------



## Eleanor (21 Settembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> In quei tre casi, mi sono defilato, e ho usato mia moglie contro di loro.
> Cara, c'è sta pazza che mi vuole portare a letto...ci pensi tu, prima che accada?
> Se io dico a mia moglie, va da quella stronza e dille che mi stia distante...lei lo fa.


Anche il mio bastardino quando gli dico "attacca!" si attacca al polpaccio del postino.
Conte, non voglio frugare nella tua vita, ma permettimi di chiederti se quello che scrivi è vero o fantasia.


----------



## Irene (21 Settembre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Gia'che vado di fretta...il sito non funziona bene....invornito se tu viaggi...*ammaestrato*....mica e'colpa mia,quella era stra gnocca,ma troppo bella e giovane per noi.
> Senza essere venuto a MN....mangiato meglio vero??commenti positivi spero


Senti Lothar, io ieri ho trascorso una bella giornata..
ma se te intendi guastare il ricordo con queste tue esternazioni odiose, visto e considerato che sei stato trattato con gentilezza..
so che la prossima volta la mia gentilezza la rivolgerò altrove..
buona giornata ehh??

Irene


----------



## Eleanor (21 Settembre 2011)

luogo comune da sfatare

-gli amanti hanno solo il meglio delle persone.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (21 Settembre 2011)

luogo comune da sfatare:

gli amanti ce l'hanno più grosso!


----------



## Tubarao (21 Settembre 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> luogo comune da sfatare:
> 
> gli amanti ce l'hanno più grosso!



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

E' ufficiale: Tubarao loves Quintina :mrgreen:


----------



## Nocciola (21 Settembre 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> luogo comune da sfatare:
> 
> gli amanti ce l'hanno più grosso!


Fantastica!!!!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (21 Settembre 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> E' ufficiale: Tubarao loves Quintina :mrgreen:



:sorriso:


è ora di una bella birretta indiana, eh! :bere:


----------



## kay76 (21 Settembre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> E'la realta'altro che luogo comune,aggiungi il piacere di baciare un'altra bocca,sentire un'altro corpo.
> Esiste altro????No,e'tutto li'.Punto


Pensa che io la vivrei al contrario. Il proibito mi farebbe venire un'ansia...............
baciare un altro mi farebbe anche un pò schifo......


----------



## Eliade (21 Settembre 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> luogo comune da sfatare:
> 
> gli amanti ce l'hanno più grosso!


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Hirohito (21 Settembre 2011)

Dico la mia. Nulla di più falso della frase: "L'amante ti dà quello che tua moglie non vuole darti".


----------



## Nordica (21 Settembre 2011)

il bello del tradimento e la tensione?

ogni volta che ho ceduto ad una avventura, mi sono svegliata malissimo da un bel sogno, rovinando tutto, perché la maggior parte delle volte, il farlo' e stata una grossa delusione.

il bello sta nel gioco iniziale, il cercarsi!

dopo una delusione non rimane più niente!

fine!


----------



## Massone (21 Settembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Invece ti ha detto una verità spicciola.
> COme mai il mio 3d perchè si tradisce...è quello che ha avuto più visite tra tutti quelli aperti in questo forum?
> Perchè terra terra...spiega che molti di noi, appunto, cercano in un'altra persona, le cose che il partner non sa o non può dare.
> Piuttosto ai tempi di mio nonno, che fu un gran puttaniere, l'idea era questa:
> ...


Davvero dici conte

A) Non permettere alla dona, la posizione con lei sopra, sennò poi ti comanda.
B) Fa presto e veloce con la dona, che se dopo si gode troppo, diventa putana.
C) Pompini, culo, porcate a nastro, si fanno con le donnine del casin: è il loro mestiere, dar piacere.

perche' lei preferisce proprio questa posizione


----------



## contepinceton (21 Settembre 2011)

Eleanor ha detto:


> Anche il mio bastardino quando gli dico "attacca!" si attacca al polpaccio del postino.
> Conte, non voglio frugare nella tua vita, ma permettimi di chiederti se quello che scrivi è vero o fantasia.


Tutto vero...
E più di un utente potrebbe certificartelo...
Ma ricordati che non sono uno stupido.
Nessuno è mai riuscito a frugare nella mia vita.
Prendi su, mi vieni a trovare e ti mostro.
Altrimenti non se ne parla.
Ovvio non sono così scemo da dirti...chiedi a, tizia, caia o sempronia.

In certi casi...mia moglie è stata la bastaridina...in altri io il cane da guardia.
Ho sempre protetto chi amo.
A costo che una persona si senta un'inetta.

In quei casi è stata magnifica...
E mi sono evitato certi casini che leggo qui, di pazze invornite che si permettono di piantare casini nei matrimoni altrui.

Sono un uomo molto pratico.
E non vado per il sottile.


----------



## contepinceton (21 Settembre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Gia'che vado di fretta...il sito non funziona bene....invornito se tu viaggi...ammaestrato....mica e'colpa mia,quella era stra gnocca,ma troppo bella e giovane per noi.
> Senza essere venuto a MN....mangiato meglio vero??commenti positivi spero


AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA....
Viaggio ammaestrato...AHAHAHAHAHAHAh...tu sfidi la morte...AHAHAHAHAAHAH...
Vero troppo per noi...ci saremmo fatti una figura di merda...
Una grande giornata amico mio...
Poi ne aprofitto per dirti che Altedo è in funzione: buon pro ti faccia...


----------



## contepinceton (21 Settembre 2011)

Irene ha detto:


> Senti Lothar, io ieri ho trascorso una bella giornata..
> ma se te intendi guastare il ricordo con queste tue esternazioni odiose, visto e considerato che sei stato trattato con gentilezza..
> so che la prossima volta la mia gentilezza la rivolgerò altrove..
> buona giornata ehh??
> ...


Ohi, ohi, ohi...dai per favore....ti plegoooooooooooo...dai non trattare male il mio amico...ti plegooooooooo...dai uffi...
Pietà....
Lothar sistemo subito io tutto...sta a vedere...
[video=youtube;pYfY7VOqiIY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pYfY7VOqiIY[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (21 Settembre 2011)

Massone ha detto:


> Davvero dici conte
> 
> A) Non permettere alla dona, la posizione con lei sopra, sennò poi ti comanda.
> B) Fa presto e veloce con la dona, che se dopo si gode troppo, diventa putana.
> ...


Sono le idee di mio nonno...
Io adoro questa posizione...
Lei è libera nei movimenti, tu ti rilassi, governi meglio l'orgasmo, ci si guarda negli occhi...
Poi magari squilla il telefono e lei esordisce...
Ciao caro...
Ehm scusami ora non posso...sono a cavallo di uno...
Mulier super virum...è dolcissima e calda...
Io odio il missionario...

Ma te lo giuro...ho beccato un confessionale del 1901.
In questo libretto stavano scritti i peccati da chiedere ad una moglie...
Ragazzi non scherzo:
Sta scritto hai praticato la posizione mulier super virum, considerata oltraggiosa.
Hai trattato male l'amante di tuo marito
Ti sei rifiutata, costringendolo a peccare altrove?

Il matrimonio era: remedium concupiscientiae

E nei peccati del marito:
Hai picchiato tua moglie ingiustamente?

Ho chiesto conferma di queste cose ad un frate molto anziano...
Lui è sbottato, tu non hai idea come era castrante confessare, dovevi rovistare nelle coscienze:
TUtto era peccato, tutto era adulterio, tutto omicidio, tutta apostasia...
Uno stress...
Povere persone tutte oberate dal senso di colpa...

Non come me...che dico...
Padre tutti i peccati del mondo li ho commessi...
Hai desiderato la donna d'altri?
Padre mi fossi limitato solo a quello, fossi stato capace di limitarmi a quello...
Sarei santo!


----------



## contepinceton (21 Settembre 2011)

Eleanor ha detto:


> luogo comune da sfatare
> 
> -gli amanti hanno solo il meglio delle persone.


CHi dice ciò?


----------



## contepinceton (21 Settembre 2011)

stellanuova ha detto:


> Ireneeee anche io mi sento molto offesa
> Il Conte e Lothar in compagnia di due donne deliziose e scopriamo
> che si guardavano intorno perchè sentivano odore di gnocca fresca,
> affamati come due lupi ...... :carneval:
> Bravi, complimenti !


Non è andata così...
E' stata una frazione di secondo...
Ohi, mica vi abbiamo abbandonato per seguire quella eh?
Ma se fossimo stati da soli...chissà...
Insomma volevamo solo ingelosirvi...
Se solo imparassi a tacere certe volte....

Lothar niente eh?
CI hanno imbrogliato...
Noi abbiamo ordinato tre maiale...e ci hanno portato tre braciole...
Voi avevate ordinato le lingue...
Risultato avete mangiato le lingue...quella di Irene si è affilata ancora di più...
Uffiiiiiiiiiiiii...


----------



## contepinceton (21 Settembre 2011)

Eleanor ha detto:


> Quelli che dicono che ti prendi solo il bello e non le camicie da stirare ed i calzini da lavare.
> Quelli che dicono che con l amante sono fuochi d artificio, mentre a casa è mutuo, pannolini e bollette.


Dall'amante ti prendi solo quello che ti serve.
Chiedi di più e meglio, finisci nei guai.
Esperienza vissuta.
Quando lei chiese cose improponibili, fui costretto a eliminarla.
Dipende da cosa hai in casa.
Penso che abbia ragione Lothar, certi lussi, sono solo per chi se lo può permettere.
Non puoi farti un'amante come stampella emotiva eh?
Di fatto una donna che si prende solo una fetta di te, non è certo disposta a prendersi il pacchetto completo.
Altrimenti avrebbe da subito chiesto il pacchetto completo.


----------



## Eleanor (21 Settembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Dall'amante ti prendi solo quello che ti serve.
> Chiedi di più e meglio, finisci nei guai.
> Esperienza vissuta.
> Quando lei chiese cose improponibili, fui costretto a eliminarla.
> ...


Quindi è da sfatare o no come luogo comune?


----------



## contepinceton (21 Settembre 2011)

Eleanor ha detto:


> Quindi è da sfatare o no come luogo comune?


Non lo so...
Mi hanno sempre accusato di generalizzare...
Temo i luoghi comuni come la peste bubbonica...
Mo vado a leggermi Freud, Galimberti, Neuman...
Poi ti dico...
A me sembra che qui ognuno dica la sua in base a quanto ha vissuto.
QUesta è la ricchezza del forum.
A naso non è da sfatare...

Cioè gli amanti di necessità sono su un piano diverso...
Non so 
Ma ripeto ci studio su, poi ti dico...
Vado a leggere l'amante di Lady Chatterley...poi cito...
Sai l'amore si impara sui libri eh?

Sai io sono un dio a letto...
Ho memorizzato 203 modi di farla impazzire a letto...
Prima di andare con una...me lo ripasso tutto...


----------



## Eleanor (21 Settembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Non lo so...
> Mi hanno sempre accusato di generalizzare...
> Temo i luoghi comuni come la peste bubbonica...
> Mo vado a leggermi Freud, Galimberti, Neuman...
> ...


Basta che leggi certi post qui, nn devi andare in bibilioteca.


----------



## contepinceton (21 Settembre 2011)

Eleanor ha detto:


> Basta che leggi certi post qui, nn devi andare in bibilioteca.


Ah vero qua c'è la prassi...
In biblioteca la teoria...


----------



## Irene (21 Settembre 2011)

stellanuova ha detto:


> Ireneeee anche io mi sento molto offesa
> Il Conte e Lothar in compagnia di due donne deliziose e scopriamo
> che si guardavano intorno perchè sentivano odore di gnocca fresca,
> affamati come due lupi ...... :carneval:
> Bravi, complimenti !


..guarda..stendiamo un velo molto pietoso...
verrà il momento che potremo rendere pan per focaccia....
e poi..non preoccuparti.. quei due sono due lupi...ma sdentati !!
l'unico lupo che qui dentro valga la pena di frequentare è Kid.. tzè..


----------



## contepinceton (21 Settembre 2011)

Irene ha detto:


> ..guarda..stendiamo un velo molto pietoso...
> verrà il momento che potremo rendere pan per focaccia....
> e poi..non preoccuparti.. quei due sono due lupi...ma sdentati !!
> l'unico lupo che qui dentro valga la pena di frequentare è Kid.. tzè..


Donna, noi abbiamo fatto il nostro tempo.
La nostra pagina è stata ampiamente scritta.
Abbiamo liberato il diavolo che è in noi.
Se tu parli con Kid,
Ti dirà che lui sta crescendo alla nostra scuola.
Abbiamo bisogno di trasmettere tutto il nostro sapere 
ad un degno seguace.

Infatti se c'era Kid, la tipina, correva tra le sue braccia!


----------



## lothar57 (22 Settembre 2011)

stellanuova ha detto:


> Ireneeee anche io mi sento molto offesa
> Il Conte e Lothar in compagnia di due donne deliziose e scopriamo
> che si guardavano intorno perchè sentivano odore di gnocca fresca,
> affamati come due lupi ...... :carneval:
> Bravi, complimenti !


Gentili signore scusateci,e'stato un'atto goliardico,anche se in effetti essendo in vostra gentile compagnia non avremmo dovuto fare,anche perche,parlo per me,l'ultima cosa che mi manca ora e'una donna.
Ma l'animo e'questo,se mi cade l'occhio quando sono con la moglie o con l'altra,figurati in compagnia di due amiche.
Dolce Stella,per sdebitarrmi,posso offrirti un'aperitivo???ciaooooooooo


----------



## lothar57 (22 Settembre 2011)

Irene ha detto:


> ..guarda..stendiamo un velo molto pietoso...
> verrà il momento che potremo rendere pan per focaccia....
> e poi..non preoccuparti.. quei due sono due lupi...ma sdentati !!
> l'unico lupo che qui dentro valga la pena di frequentare è Kid.. tzè..


cara maestrona,non so'il Conte,ma io sono tutt'altro che sdentato...e infatti tra due ore...
poi io non sono un volgare lupo,come quello di Simy,adesso se legge....ma un nobile diavolo...che di Kid se ne pappa uno al giorno....daiii Kid quando facciamo knodel traminer e speck??


----------



## lothar57 (22 Settembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Donna, noi abbiamo fatto il nostro tempo.
> La nostra pagina è stata ampiamente scritta.
> Abbiamo liberato il diavolo che è in noi.
> Se tu parli con Kid,
> ...


prima di attaccare la rumba cazzio pure te......razza di un mona invornito.....hai osato portare le maestre nel mio ridente paese.E tutte le allegre femmine che conosci???le tieni per te vero.?...ohhh Papero dobbiamo vendicarci


----------



## Simy (22 Settembre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> cara maestrona,non so'il Conte,ma io sono tutt'altro che sdentato...e infatti tra due ore...
> poi io non sono un volgare lupo,come quello di Simy,adesso se legge....ma un nobile diavolo...che di Kid se ne pappa uno al giorno....daiii Kid quando facciamo knodel traminer e speck??


chi sarebbe il volgare lupo? se ti riferisci al mio cane sappi che non è un lupo.... e che non voglio che se ne parli cosi! 
non credo che tu riesca a papparti un KID al giorno!  
ciaoooooooooo


----------



## contepinceton (22 Settembre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> prima di attaccare la rumba cazzio pure te......razza di un mona invornito.....hai osato portare le maestre nel mio ridente paese.E tutte le allegre femmine che conosci???le tieni per te vero.?...ohhh Papero dobbiamo vendicarci


Lothar non hai capito...
Io te le ho portate, per farti capire che non sono maestre...
Le maestre sono quelle che non hanno il coraggio di venire no?
Però cazzo hai visto?
Mi muovo io per venire da te...e casso ci scappa un raduno!
Dai che eri felice come un bambino!


----------



## Nocciola (22 Settembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Lothar non hai capito...
> Io te le ho portate, per farti capire che non sono maestre...
> Le maestre sono quelle che non hanno il coraggio di venire no?
> Però cazzo hai visto?
> *Mi muovo io per venire da te...e casso ci scappa un raduno!*Dai che eri felice come un bambino!


Sicuro che il raduno ci è scappato per questo?

Io direi di no....


----------



## contepinceton (22 Settembre 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Sicuro che il raduno ci è scappato per questo?
> 
> Io direi di no....


Donna senti...
La versione primigenia era io e Lothar, poi ci dicemmo...
Invitiamo pure il paperaccio...che si ride...
Ed è stata fatta!


----------



## Nocciola (22 Settembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Donna senti...
> La versione primigenia era io e Lothar, poi ci dicemmo...
> Invitiamo pure il paperaccio...che si ride...
> Ed è stata fatta!


non hai capito la battuta ma oggi non mi sembra giornata


----------



## contepinceton (22 Settembre 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> non hai capito la battuta ma oggi non mi sembra giornata


Una giornata di merda, credimi...anche sul lavoro...
Maddai stasera vado da a farmi compatire da un'amica...e tutto torna a posto no?


----------

